# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  12. Что класть в коляску под ребенка? Где это покупать?

## Домик в деревне

Девочки, моей хорошей подруге скоро рожать и у нее возникает много вопросов. Сама задать их пока волнуется, но все ответы с благодарностью прочтет. Тоже попробую ответить. Интересует опыт ВСЕХ!

_12. Что класть в коляску под ребенка? Где это покупать?_

*Другие вопросы*

----------


## lastochka

Видимо, это покупать в колясочном магазине :Smile:  А мож без коляски?В слинге? С сынулькой клала в коляску кокосовый матрасик для коляски(покупала там же, где и коляску), на него пеленочку(снова фланелевую). Никаких подушек! Это все. Сверху в углу всегда лежала пара чистых носовых платочков на случай срыгивания, по бокам в карманах лежала пачка влажных салфеток, месяцев с 3-4 стала брать пару погремушек на случай, если не спится малышу. Список можно продолжать бесконечно...И маленький сок умещался в боковом кармане коляски, кстати....И банан. И орешки всякие...Эх, были же времена..

----------


## kazangi

У нас в коляске был матрасик, но мы тоже покупали кокосовый дополнительно, для более ровной поверхности. На матрасик трикотажную пеленку (мы летние, на фланелевой жарко было) Подушек не было, под голову вдвое сложенную пеленку на случай срыгивания, пару запасных с собой. Влажные салфетки до сих пор наш лучший друг на улице. Брала с собой прорезыватели пару штук - один в руки, один запасной, пару погремушек, сбоку висела мягкая шуршаще-гремяще-звенящая игрушка. И в коляске всегда с собой был слинг)) на разные случаи. В корзину вниз брала пледик детский, укрыть или подстелить куда-нибудь

----------


## yakudza

Слинг, конечно, хорошо (мы в нем много путешествовали), но на первое время коляска очень помогает. Если ребенок на прогулке спит, то, по-моему, с коляской удобнее и ему, и маме. ( Для единения есть ГВ, СС и много других моментов). У нас в коляске тоже был кокосовый матрасик, пеленка, одеяльце по погоде. Подушками мы до сих пор не интересуемся. Если малыш не спит, можно приподнять дно коляски с одной стороны, чтобы он смотрел по сторонам. В кармашках пара игрушек, печеньице, салфетки. В общем набор стандартный  :Smile: ))

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

К слову о подушках, а когда малыши начинают на них спать?

----------


## kazangi

считается, что после 3х лет. Но мне в моем детстве помнится врач-хирург говорил, что при нашем сидячем образе жизни лучше и более взрослым спать без нее.

----------


## nezabudka

у меня есть почти не б/у матрасик для коляски. он обычный паралоновый, зато из Германии с запасным съемным чехлом. обращайтесь)

----------


## Stace

А мы до родов не купили матрасик в коляску, потому что и коляски еще не было, ее племяшка нам планировала отдать, а привезли ее уже когда я в РД была. А потом все не до этого было. По совету кумы я взяла большое махровое полотенце и вместо матрасика оно у меня и было. Поверх него красивая однотонная пеленка фланелевая была и так и откатались! В коляску обязательно брала покрывальце хб в дырочку, я им или накрывала дочку или использовала в качестве защиты от прямых лучей солнца - действовало как на попугая: она завороженно смотрела на лучики, которые сквозь дырочки просачивались и засыпала. Еще возили с собой самовязанный плед шерстяной (это когда уже попрохладнее было), ну а к осени появился меховой конверт.

----------

